# Waxing thicknesser bed



## GrahamB (2 May 2009)

Have read on a number of posts that you should wax the bed of your thicknesser to prevent stock sticking as it passes through. Liberon lubricating wax seems to be popular so I have got some of this to give it a go. My question is do I just apply and leave or do I need to polish off the excess - I'm concerned that any residue will affect the finish applied.

Thanks for your help

Graham


----------



## Digit (2 May 2009)

I leave it for a while then buff it off.

Roy.


----------



## DaveL (2 May 2009)

I do the same as Roy, wax the bed, put the tin away, look for the ear defenders. By the time I have found them the wax is ready to be buffed before using the machine.


----------



## Derek Willis. (9 May 2009)

I keep a silicone spray handy and use that to great effect.
Derek.


----------



## Digit (9 May 2009)

That can be nasty stuff Derek. I was in charge of an injection moulding concern that started using silicon mould release agents. I was amazed to find that the surplus drifted well over fifty feet from the machines and of course prevented any surface finishing.

Roy.


----------



## Derek Willis. (9 May 2009)

When I found that my two local joinery shops had been using it for years I had a go, now I use it when neccessary and I am quite satisfied with the result.
derek.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 May 2009)

If you must spray, then PTFE is better. Silicone in the shop is generally a bad idea (unless it's very attractively packaged and sold in BOGOF deals...)
S


----------

